# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Złamanie kostki bocznej

## irfix

Witam,
     Mam na imię Rafał i niedługo skończę 18 lat. 14 maja 2011r. (dokładnie miesiąc temu), kiedy byłem u kolegi na osiemnastce, około godziny 23 złamałem nogę. Stało się to w dość głupi moim zdaniem sposób, gdyż chciałem po prostu kawałek podbiec do kolegi stojącego w drugim końcu podwórka, jednak noga poślizgnęła mi się na trawie i upadłem. Strasznie zabolało i niemalże od razu moja kostka zaczęła puchnąć. Przykładałem jeszcze tego dnia lód, co nieco złagodziło ból i obrzęk. Przespałem się wtedy u niego, a następnego dnia z rana przyjechał po mnie brat i zabrał do domu. Rodzice się nie ucieszyli, ale że była to niedziela, więc postanowiliśmy pojechać do szpitala dopiero następnego dnia. Miałem cichą nadzieję, że kostka jest co najwyżej poważnie skręcona, jednak po zrobieniu prześwietlenia lekarz obejrzał je i rzekł "złamana kostka boczna". Założono mi szynę gipsową, którą nosiłem przez 14 dni, a obecnie, od 2 tygodni jestem (nie)szczęśliwym posiadaczem pełnego gipsu. Łącznie moja noga jest unieruchomiona równiutko 4 tygodnie. Dodam jeszcze, że kiedy jeszcze miałem na nodze szynę, byłem na pogotowiu, gdyż zaniepokoiły mnie lekko sine palce, ale lekarz powiedział (inny), że to normalne, gdyż krwiak, którego miałem dokoła kostki po prostu gdzieś musi się rozejść, a że nie poinformowano mnie wcześniej o konieczności trzymania nogi do góry, toteż krew spłynęła w stronę palców. Lekarz ten obejrzał też zdjęcie, które zrobiłem 16.05 i powiedział, że nie ma żadnego przemieszczenia i powinno być ok. Kiedy zaś byłem na zmianie szyny na pełny gips, to jeszcze inna pani doktor stwierdziła, oglądając świeżo zrobione zdjęcie, że wszystko jest ładnie, przemieszczenia nie ma i jest dobrze. Niestety spieszyła się do domu i zapomniała powiedzieć jak długo mam nosić ten gips i czym prędzej wysłała mnie do gipsiarza. Na szczęście moja mama dorwała ją wychodzącą z gabinetu i zapytała o to, ona powiedziała, że łącznie ma być 6 tygodni, czyli samego gipsu miesiąc.
     Wynika z tego, że na zdjęcie gipsu powinienem zgłosić się 27 czerwca, jednakże 4 lipca wyjeżdżam już na obóz i nie wiem, czy przez tak krótki okres czasu moja noga będzie w stanie sprawnie mi służyć. Dlatego przyszedł mi do głowy pomysł, aby zdjąć gips samemu nieco wcześniej, powiedzmy tydzień, może nawet niecały i kupić sobie jakiś porządny stabilizator kostki, który by mi gips zastąpił, gdyż od dołu jest on bardzo miękki, ponieważ po domu poruszam się bez kul. Czytałem w internecie, że niektórym ludziom przy tego typu urazach lekarze nawet kazali chodzić, więc dlatego i ja, widząc, że nie sprawia mi to żadnego bólu zacząłem stąpać sobie powoli krążąc po domu, do toalety, czy też kuchni. Zatem co myślicie o tym, abym zdjął gips i zastąpił go jakimś dobrym stabilizatorem, czy ortezą? Dodam, że jestem kolarzem, osobą niezwykle aktywną ruchowo, spożywającą duże ilości produktów bogatych w białko i wapń (mam na myśli nabiał). Możliwe, że to może mieć jakiś wpływ, jako że wyczytałem też, że każde złamanie jest inne i nie każde wymaga unieruchamiania aż na 6 tygodni, co może być nawet gorsze, gdyż mięśnie uda widocznie mi zanikły w porównaniu z prawą nogą. Gips ogólnie jest już luźnawy w łydce troszeczkę, o dziwo głównie rano O.o
     Ojć, troszkę się rozpisałem... Mam nadzieję, że o niczym istotnym nie zapomniałem i że znajdzie się osoba, która przeczyta te moje wypociny i udzieli mi odpowiedzi na to jakże nurtujące mnie pytanie. Po prostu chciałbym móc pojechać na ten obóz w miarę sprawny, a przynajmniej zdolny do samodzielnego poruszania się bez kul (jest to obóz harcerski, w lesie, pod namiotami).
Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odpowiedź trochę poniewczasie, ale może komuś jeszcze kiedyś się przyda. Jeżeli orteza jest dobra to powinna zastąpić gips. Wysokiej jakości ortezy można znaleźć np. w sklepie MDH. Lepiej skonsultować to z lekarzem, żeby nie nabawić się większych problemów. Jeśli jednak jest się dorosłym i uważa się odpowiednio to myślę, że nic poważnego nie powinno się stać.

----------

